# 

## adek233

Dzień dobry, witam się z forum  :smile: 

Kurcze, miałem w planach ruszenie z budową w czerwcu, ale niestety przez problemy projektowe... jeszcze czekam na pozwolenie. Prawdopodobnie dostanę je wreszcie na początku przyszłego tygodnia. Ekipa budowlana czeka już trzeci miesiąc, więc czas (i pieniądz) gra niebywałą rolę.

Moje pytanie dotyczy właśnie tego momentu rozpoczęcia prac. Zdecydowałem się w końcu na projekt budowlany bez przyłączy zewnętrznych, które chcę zrobić osobno.

Na działce mam: gaz, wodę, kanalizację, prąd. 

Jeśli chodzi o wodę to:

"Następnym etapem w doprowadzeniu wody do Pana działki jest opracowanie dokumentacji technicznej przyłącza wodociągowego na podstawie otrzymanych warunków technicznych.
Należy udać się do projektanta branży sanitarnej w tym celu. Następnie projekt należy uzgodnić w naszej Spółce oraz w Starostwie Powiatowym na naradzie koordynacyjnej.
Po otrzymaniu powyższych uzgodnień należy złożyć wniosek TE-8A - zlecenie włączenia do sieci wraz z niezbędnymi załącznikami, tj. 1 egz. uzgodnionego projektu przyłącza wodociągowego, protokół z narady koordynacyjnej oraz oryginał karty informacyjnej odbiorcy (TE-10).
Wówczas będzie można uzgadniać termin włączenia i szczegóły w Oddziałem Terenowym"


Gaz:

Proszę mnie teraz o wtórnik itp. aby móc rozpocząć prace z przyłączem

Prąd:

Muszę czekać na złożenie wniosku, bo mogę go złożyć z pozwoleniem na budowę.


Kanalizacja:

Kto robi projekt przyłącza kanalizacji? 


Moje pytanie jest takie: czy mogę zaczynać budowę będąc cały czas w toku tych spraw? Wszystkie warunki już mam. Wiem, że na budowie najbardziej potrzebny jest prąd i woda, ale moje pytanie brzmi: do jakiego etapu można się budować bez tego? Chciałbym, aby szło to równolegle...

Dziękuję za wyrozumiałość i proszę o proste wyjaśnienie  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Możesz budować bez przyłączy. Wodę można w beczce dowozić. Do robót typu murowanie, prąd  to agregat. Czy li do wykończeniowki dasz rade bez wody i prądu

----------


## adek233

Dzięki  :smile:  Oprócz tego, że wygodniej by było mieć wodę/prąd w trakcie budowy to w niczemu nie przeszkadza? Kanalizację, prąd, wodę i gaz można "dociągnąć" jak już dom stoi w surowym zamkniętym?

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak dla mnie woda to się nie da tak z beczki, to zbyt skomplikowane. Dowożenie, a jak braknie ... hm a strop jak będziesz podlewał ? albo ławę. No chyba że załatwisz wodę zaraz po rozpoczęciu budowy. Z prądem to prosta sprawa, wystarczy agregat, dużo prądu nie trzeba.

----------


## ghostoen

Zawsze możesz kupić pod licznik i wodomierz i dogadać sie z sąsiadem jeżeli jest. Jeśli chodzi o gaz, wodę i kanalizacje warto zaznaczyć i zrobić przepusty wraz z osłonkami czasie wylewania betonu. A podczas murowania jeśli masz projekt instalacji warto zaznaczyć murarzowi by zostawił w konkretnych miejscach szachty na piony. Jeśli chodzi o wodę lepiej mieć na miejscu do polewania syropie i do murowania i czyszczenia narzędzi itp. Agregat coz betoniarka i agregat troche to przedroży robociznę lub koszty samej produkcji tego prądu. Na krótki okres lub drobne prace tak a na częste używanie to paliwo w agregacie leci jak głupie.

----------


## ghostoen

Projekt kanalizacji może wykonać projektant z uprawnieniami proponuje znaleźć firmę ktora oprócz wykonania instalacji taka dokumentacje zrobi całościowo i kompleksowo. Czyli woda, gaz i kanalizacja.dodam ze posiadanie szefa z uprawnieniami do projektowania dodatkowo sugeruje ze raczej prace beda zgodnie z sztuka budowlana zrobione.

----------


## kemot_p

> czy mogę zaczynać budowę będąc cały czas w toku tych spraw? Wszystkie warunki już mam. Wiem, że na budowie najbardziej potrzebny jest prąd i woda, ale moje pytanie brzmi: do jakiego etapu można się budować bez tego? Chciałbym, aby szło to równolegle...
> 
> Dziękuję za wyrozumiałość i proszę o proste wyjaśnienie


Wszystko zależy w jakich stosunkach żyjesz z sąsiadami jeśli takowych posiadasz. Mój sąsiad do stropu nad parterem ciągnął budowę biorąc prąd ode mnie, pożyczyłem mu mausera a drugi sąsiad, który ma bliżej studnie zapewnił mu wodę. Rzeczywiście największy problem to pielęgnacja stropu jesli nie możesz podać wody wężem.

----------


## adek233

Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi, już mam nieco jaśniejszy obraz  :smile: 

Zastanawiam się czy zlecać te projekty przyłączy architektowi od projektu domu czy firmie, która robi to kompleksowo wraz z budową właśnie. Rozumiem, że wtedy zbudują mi wszystko niezbędne co trzeba i będę na działce miał już jakiś element z wodomierzem z wodą? 

Kanalizacja działa na tej samej zasadzie - można już sobie to przygotować i iść równolegle z budową domu?

Gazownia zleciła teraz podwykonawcy budowę od gazociągu do szafki gazowej na granicy działki. Instalację gazu od szafki do budynku mam zaprojektowaną już wcześniej - muszę potem jeszcze kogoś zatrudnić do budowy od szafki do budynku jak już będzie gotowy rozumiem?

Chodzi mi ogólnie o to, że teraz robię projekty, ktoś je potem buduje i czy one są od razu dostępne po budowie domu czy jeszcze ktoś musi coś tam budować dodatkowo?

----------


## ghostoen

Jeśli chodzi o wodę mając projekty i pozwolenia wstawiasz studnie wodomierzową uzbrajasz ja ciągniesz przyłącze do domu lub robisz tymczasowe czyli waz sztyca i kranik dla budowlańców. By popłynęła   woda zgłaszasz zeby ci spółka zarządzająca wodociągami podłączyła i tu rozne opcje zależnie od spółek wodnych w jednych może ci to zrobić twoja firma a oni przychodzą i sprawdzają i kasują opłatę za przyłączenie  i odbierają wodociąg lub inna częstszą praktyka podłączenie od do wodomierza jest w ich gestii ale cie za to kasuja. W gazie od domu do skrzynki robi co twój wykonawca gdy masz to zrobione oczywiście według projektu itp dzwonisz płacisz i przyjadą z gazociągów zrobić nawiertke wyprowadza odcinek do skrzynki i zaślepią z plomba . Jak juz zrobisz instalacje w domu z priba ciśnieniowa z dozorem, dzwonisz przyjadą sprawdza czy sie zgadza sprawdza szczelność, wpiszą protokół i założą licznik i puszczą gaz. Na tym etapie minimum 1 urządzenie musi byc podłączone czy to kuchenka czy piec a najlepiej oba osoba wykonująca musi mieć uprawnienia gazowe a do odbioru próby dozoru i gazowe. Oczywiście płacisz gazowni i masz gaz w domu. Kanalizacja kopiesz nie zasypujesz ktoś ja przed zasypaniem odbiera albo z gminy albo z wodociągów możesz zasypać i podłączyć do instalacji w domu i do sieci miejskiej plus placisz opłatę przyłączeniową. I masz kanalizacje po spisaniu protokołu i odczytu licznika wody

----------


## adek233

Dziękuję za wszystkie komentarze. Nie chcę zaśmiecać forum, więc zapytam jeszcze tutaj:

mam plan, aby zaraz po otrzymaniu pozwolenia -tu pierwsze pytanie, co powinno zawierać zgłoszenie budowy? 
- jak już to załatwię to wtedy chciałbym ruszyć z pracami ziemnymi i zakończyć fundamenty + te rury w budynku itp. Gdy pogoda będzie dobra to może jeszcze uda się postawić mury i dach, ale raczej obstawiam same  fundamenty. To zostawiam na zimę i dopiero po nowym roku staram się o kredyt - wcześniej robię z własnych środków. Czy bank może krzywo patrzeć / gorzej na taką sytuację czy wręcz przeciwnie? Chętniej udzieli kredytu na resztę budowy?

----------


## redbox

Zgłosić budowę powinieneś w inspektoracie nadzoru, niesies im dziennik budowy i jakis kwitek z przewidywanym terminem startu, kierownikiem budowy itp. 
Nie wiem kiedy chcesz zaczynać, ale jak chcesz jeszcze w tym roku to juz powinienes miec pozwolenie i ekipę no chyba ze planujesz skonczyc na chudziaku i go zabezpieczyc. 
Co do banku to dostaniesz taki kosztorys, w nim masz kwotę jaka chcesz zbudować, ile wydałes do tej pory. Np całośc budowy to 350 000, Zrobiles ze swoich 50 000, starasz sie o 300 000. Pani ci powie w banku wszystko, problemu z kredytem nie bedzie.

----------


## gracjacine

czesc

----------


## Husteczka

Dodam tylko, że na piec gazowy i przyłącze można dostać teraz dotację w ramach programu "Czyste Powietrze". Poczytaj sobie.

----------


## adek233

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 

Jestem jeden krok do przodu, mam już prąd  :wink:  Po 1 listopada ma wjechać koparka. 

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie - przez te zmiany architektów u mnie umknęła mi jedna sprawa. Mianowicie ja chciałem z lewej strony mieć później wjazd na posesję i taką wiatkę z drewna na samochód, a na projekcie mam wjazd i "postój na dwa samochody" po prawej stronie - czy mogę w takim razie mieć bramę z lewej strony albo dwie bramy? 

Czy garaż blaszany 2x3 metry też trzeba zgłosić gdzieś?

----------


## blanmic

:cool:

----------


## adek233

> Dodam tylko, że na piec gazowy i przyłącze można dostać teraz dotację w ramach programu "Czyste Powietrze". Poczytaj sobie.


Można coś więcej? To nie jest tylko dla wymiany obecnych już systemów? 

Czy najpierw muszę kupić piec gazowy i potem starać się refundację?

----------


## Kalic

Takie pytanie sprawie przyłączy - czy naprawdę konieczny jest dostęp do prądu i wody już na etapie rozpoczęcia budowy (tj. fundamenty)? Tak twierdzi firma która będzie mi budować dom. Prąd teoretycznie (taką informację otrzymałem z energetyki) będę miał do wakacji, woda tylko poprzez studię wodomierzową. Budowlaniec twierdzi, że mogę przecież dogadac się z sąsiadem (tak za np. 100zł + koszty wody). Można też zamówić dowóz wody na budowę beczkowozem (jaki to mniej więcej koszt?). Ostatnio kolega podpowiedział mi (chyba raczej w formie żartu  :wink:  ) że mogę przecież zorganizować parę 20-30 litrowych pojemników i samemu dowozić w nich wodę na budowę. Dodam, że z obecnego miejsca zamieszkania do działki mam jakieś 10 minut samochodem.

----------


## Nurek_

> Takie pytanie sprawie przyłączy - czy naprawdę konieczny jest dostęp do prądu i wody już na etapie rozpoczęcia budowy (tj. fundamenty)? Tak twierdzi firma która będzie mi budować dom. Prąd teoretycznie (taką informację otrzymałem z energetyki) będę miał do wakacji, woda tylko poprzez studię wodomierzową. Budowlaniec twierdzi, że mogę przecież dogadac się z sąsiadem (tak za np. 100zł + koszty wody). Można też zamówić dowóz wody na budowę beczkowozem (jaki to mniej więcej koszt?). Ostatnio kolega podpowiedział mi (chyba raczej w formie żartu  ) że mogę przecież zorganizować parę 20-30 litrowych pojemników i samemu dowozić w nich wodę na budowę. Dodam, że z obecnego miejsca zamieszkania do działki mam jakieś 10 minut samochodem.


Konieczny - nie, przydatny tak.

Bez prądu, na etapie fundamentów czy ścian można się obejść i oblecieć agregatem, chociaż to upierdliwe.
Woda będzie potrzebna do murowania i to w ilościach sporo większych niż kilka 30-litrowych zbiorników, Więc jeśli nie przyłącze to faktycznie uczynny sąsiad albo beczkowóz

----------


## Kalic

> Konieczny - nie, przydatny tak.
> 
> Bez prądu, na etapie fundamentów czy ścian można się obejść i oblecieć agregatem, chociaż to upierdliwe.
> Woda będzie potrzebna do murowania i to w ilościach sporo większych niż kilka 30-litrowych zbiorników, Więc jeśli nie przyłącze to faktycznie uczynny sąsiad albo beczkowóz


Dodam, że opcją jest też budowa studni wodomierzowej ale jej koszt spowodował, że automatycznie została odrzucona.

----------


## martingg

można też kupić zbiornik 1000l i postawić na budowie potem go odsprzedać z małą stratą albo od razu kupić używke

----------


## Nurek_

> można też kupić zbiornik 1000l i postawić na budowie potem go odsprzedać z małą stratą albo od razu kupić używke


A jak ten zbiornik masz zamiar napełniać? Będziesz go woził to napełnienia - czym? Jak masz zamiar z tego zbiornika podlewać np. beton?

Ten koszt studni rzeczywiście taki duży? Jak planujesz docelowo zrealizować dostęp do wody w wybudowanym domu? Nie jest tak, że studnię będziesz musiał tak czy inaczej zrobić?

----------


## Kalic

> można też kupić zbiornik 1000l i postawić na budowie potem go odsprzedać z małą stratą albo od razu kupić używke


Ekipa budująca, z tego co mi powiedzieli, ma swój własny zbiornik na wodę i postawi do na działce na czas budowy. Stąd mój pomysł aby dowozić wodę w baniakach w celu jego uzupełniania. Kilka kursów w tygodniu i 1 m3 się uzbiera  :Biggrin: .

----------


## martingg

> Ekipa budująca, z tego co mi powiedzieli, ma swój własny zbiornik na wodę i postawi do na działce na czas budowy. Stąd mój pomysł aby dowozić wodę w baniakach w celu jego uzupełniania. Kilka kursów w tygodniu i 1 m3 się uzbiera .


sąsiadów nie macie?

----------


## Mendium

http://wartowiedziec.pl/architektura...-bez-przylaczy

----------


## martingg

> A jak ten zbiornik masz zamiar napełniać? Będziesz go woził to napełnienia - czym? Jak masz zamiar z tego zbiornika podlewać np. beton?
> 
> Ten koszt studni rzeczywiście taki duży? Jak planujesz docelowo zrealizować dostęp do wody w wybudowanym domu? Nie jest tak, że studnię będziesz musiał tak czy inaczej zrobić?


podpiąć wąż ogrodowy to nie filozofia do takiego zbiornika ... jak juz nie ma jak to zawsze można zamówić dowóz takiej wody jak nie ma sąsiadów.

----------


## Nurek_

> Ekipa budująca, z tego co mi powiedzieli, ma swój własny zbiornik na wodę i postawi do na działce na czas budowy. Stąd mój pomysł aby dowozić wodę w baniakach w celu jego uzupełniania. Kilka kursów w tygodniu i 1 m3 się uzbiera .


Paliwo za darmo nie jest, twój czas też nie. Baniaki z woda są ciężkie, nadźwigasz się, strzeli ci coś w krzyżu i będzie po oszczędnościach...




> podpiąć wąż ogrodowy to nie filozofia do takiego zbiornika ... jak już nie ma jak to zawsze można zamówić dowóz takiej wody jak nie ma sąsiadów.


A jak będziesz chciał np. polać strop? Trzeba by jakąś pompę, bo co wiadrami będziesz nosił? Za darmo nikt też nie będzie wodził.

Ponawiam pytanie jakie będzie docelowe zasilanie w wodę? Czy te całe kombinacje nie są tylko po to, żeby trochę odwlec w czasie przyłącze?

----------


## Kalic

> Paliwo za darmo nie jest, twój czas też nie. Baniaki z woda są ciężkie, nadźwigasz się, strzeli ci coś w krzyżu i będzie po oszczędnościach...
> 
> 
> A jak będziesz chciał np. polać strop? Trzeba by jakąś pompę, bo co wiadrami będziesz nosił? Za darmo nikt też nie będzie wodził.
> 
> Ponawiam pytanie jakie będzie docelowe zasilanie w wodę? Czy te całe kombinacje nie są tylko po to, żeby trochę odwlec w czasie przyłącze?


W kwestii odwleczenia przyłączy wody i prądu - prąd ma być najpóźniej na początku wakacji (zresztą tu nie ma problemu bo mam opcjonalny prąd tymczasowy na budowę - mam juz gotową do wysyłki umowę na niego). Woda natomiast ma być (zgodnie z zapewnieniami wodociągów) do końca maja ale z zastrzezeniem, że jeśli chcę z niej korzystać na czas budowy to mam sobie zorganizować studnię. A jej koszt jest mało opłacalny...

----------


## miro_86

jaką masz studnie w warunkach ? Ja mam studnie wodomierzowa DN500 (droższa od 400), kupiłem na olx używaną za 200zł. PRzynajmniej nie muszę się sąsiadów prosić o wodę.

----------

